

Show HN: Quaint Server – Serve webpages from the browser - onaclov2000
https://github.com/onaclov2000/quaintServer

======
onaclov2000
I made a demo video (and updated the sw) now its pretty easy to do multiple
end points!!

[http://t.co/UzdVt7uiWR](http://t.co/UzdVt7uiWR) (youtube vid of it in action)

